# Class C disability award



## Amos (11 Feb 2018)

Are class C reservist eligible to receive disability award if the injury happened while on the job during the contract?  
Is there a time limitation?


----------



## dapaterson (11 Feb 2018)

Yes - members of the Reserve Force are eligible for disability awards for injuries received while on duty.  There is no time limit to apply.


----------



## umbrella (15 Mar 2018)

Just wondering about class b as well? does it matter how the injury occurred as long as it was during service? I am speaking for my own issues...I was alone in my room and three men burst into my room in the middle of the night, I won't get into details but as I was heading home the next morning due to an emergency at home nothing was done. I was sent home to deal with things on my own....


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Mar 2018)

umbrella said:
			
		

> Just wondering about class b as well? does it matter how the injury occurred as long as it was during service? I am speaking for my own issues...I was alone in my room and three men burst into my room in the middle of the night, I won't get into details but as I was heading home the next morning due to an emergency at home nothing was done. I was sent home to deal with things on my own....



Is there a police report?


----------



## AirDet (20 Mar 2018)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Is there a police report?


Jarnhamar is absolutely right. That was an assault and needs to be addressed thru the MPs. Please report this if you haven't already. The CDS is right when he said these crimes against our own people must be stopped. This stuff really urinates me off! 

To the original question, yes. Reserves injured in the line of duty are covered. Contact VAC and they will help you thru the process.


----------

